#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Εκκεντρότητες μεταλλικών συνδέσεων και σφάλμα σχεδιασμού

## palex

Κατα την μόρφωση του χωρικου μοντέλου τα μέλη συνδέονται κεντροβαρικά στους κόμβους, δηλαδή μπορεί να συντρέχουν στο ίδιο σημείο πολλά μέλη.
Πρακτικά αυτό είναι αδύνατον να συμβεί λόγω των απαιτήσεων της γεωμετρίας της κάθε σύνδεσης.
Αυτό όμως δημιουργεί τα εξής υπολογιστικά προβλήματα στις συνδέσεις αλλά και την αντοχή των συντρέχοντων μελών:
α) Σύνδεση χιαστών στην πλάκα έδρασης και το υποστύλωμα.
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση οι δυνάμεις του χιαστού του μοντέλου πηγαίνουν απευθείας στον κόμβο της θεμελίωσης και δεν επηρεάζουν την αξονική του υποστηλώματος ούτε τις τάσεις που αναπτύσσονται στην πλάκα έδρασης και ουτε τις δυνάμεις των αγκυρίων, εφόσον το πρόγραμμα των συνδέσεων διαβάζει μόνο τα εντατικά μεγέθη του στύλου που εδράζεται και όχι και του συντρέχοντος χιαστού.
Παρομοίως ισχύει και για τις παρακάτω συνδέσεις:
Β) Κόμβος Ζευκτού- Υποστυλώματος όταν το οριζόντιο χιαστί της στεγής πιάνει πάνω στο ζευκτό και το πρόγραμμα διαβάζει μονο τα εντατικά μεγέθη δοκού-στύλου.
γ) κεφαλοδοκού-στύλου όταν το οριζόντιο χιαστί της στέγης πιάνει πάνω στην κεφαλοδοκό.

Προσοχή δεν μιλάω για την επιρροή των εκκεντροτήτων στη ανάλυση του χωρικού μοντέλου που μπορεί να είναι και αμηλητέα άλλα στην καθαυτή διαστασιολογηση της κοχλιωτής σύνδεσης μελών πάνω στα οποία συντρέχουν και χιαστά.

Επίσης για προβληματισμό καταθέτω και το εξής παράδειγμα απο το βιβλίο "Συνδεσεις Μεταλλικών Κατασκευων" του ΑΠΘ, επιμέλεια έκδοσης κ.Μπανιωτόπουλος, το οποίο δεν αφορά χιαστά άλλα αρθρωτή σύνδεση δοκού σε υποστύλωμα: 
Με δικά μου λόγια η απόσταση μεταξυ άξονα κορμού και σημείο εφαρμογής τέμνουσας αμφιαρθρωτής δοκού είναι για σύνδεση δοκού στον κορμό υποστυλώματος ΗEB200 e=4,55 ενώ για σύνδεση στο πέλμα e=100mm.
H απόσταση αυτή δίνει συγκεντρωμένη ροπή στον άξονα του υποστυλώματος Q*e
H μείωση της αντοχής σε ορθή δύναμη του υποστυλώματος λόγο της πρόσθετης ροπής μπορεί να εκτιμηθεί απο την σχέση Nsd/Npl.Rd+Nsd*e/Mpl.Rd<1 (όπου το Νsd είναι η τέμνουσα που έρχεται απο την αμφιέρειστη δοκό)

Αποτελέσματα αριθμητικής εφαρμογής για σύνδεση
- σε κορμό, μείωση αντοχής υποστυλώματος σε ορθή δύναμη 14,9% !!!
-σε πέλμα μείωση αντοχής υποστυλώματος σε ορθή δύναμη 54,9%!!! :EEK!: 

Αυτό και μονο σε μια περίπτωση που αγνοείται η εκκεντρότητα και αφορά το μέλος και όχι την διαστασιολόγηση συνδέσεων.

*Και το ερώτημα* για την αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος με τα χιαστά αν κοντά στην σύνδεση σπάσουμε τα συντρέχοντα μέλη στο σημείο που έχουμε την σύνδεση του χιαστου θα έχουμε καλύτερα αποτελέσματα στην προσομοίωση της πραγματικής κατάστασης; 
Το κάνετε αυτό; δηλαδη να βάλετε ενα κόμβο σε απόσταση π,χ 20-30 εκατοστά από την άκρη στο ζύγωμα εκει που θα πιάσει το χιαστό; Αντίστοιχα στον στύλο 20-30εκ πάνω απο την πλάκα έδρασης για να συνδέσετε το χιαστό;Είναι ασφαλής η κατάτμηση σε μικρά τμήματα των μελών;

----------


## palex

Παιδιά, μήπως δεν εξηγώ καλά κάτι και πρέπει να ανεβάσω κανένα σκαρίφημα;
Καμιά άποψη επί του θέματος; 
Τρόποι καλύτερης προσομοίωσης; Πόσο σημαντική μπορεί να είναι η όλη απόκλιση;
Γιατί στις μεταλλικές δεν χρησιμοποιούμε άκαμπτα μέλη για να βελτιωθούν οι αποκλίσεις?

----------


## giorgosk

Αυτές οι πρόσθετες καταπονήσεις δεν συμπεριλαμβάνονται στην φόρτιση των ατελειών που προβλέπει ο κώδικας ή αφορά μόνο απόκλιση από την κατακόρυφο   λόγω της κατασκευής?

----------


## palex

Όχι! Τα φορτία ατελειών πλαισίου αφορούν την απόκλιση από την κατακόρυφο ενώ τα φορτία ατελειών μελών αφορούν την απόκλιση των μελών από την ευθυγραμμία και για αυτό το λόγω όταν εισάγεις της ατέλειες μελών απαλλάσσεσαι και από τους ελέγχους λυγισμού.
'Άλλο πράγμα οι εκκεντρότητες των συνδέσεων. Πχ και ο EC3 αναφέρει ότι στον έλεγχο αντοχής των γωνιακών προφίλ L πρέπει να λαμβάνονται υπόψιν και οι πρόσθετες καταπονήσεις από την εκκεντρότητα ανάμεσα στο κέντρο βάρους της διατομής και το έλασμα σύνδεσης!

----------

giorgosk

----------


## palex

Ναι ήθελα και εγώ να το αναφέρω αυτό, αν το πρόγραμμα διαβάζει την αντίδραση του κόμβου έδρασης και όχι μόνο τα εντατικά μεγέθη του στύλου τότε έχει καλώς, γιατί από την ισορροπία δυνάμεων του κόμβου συνυπολογίζεται και η ένταση που φέρνει το χιαστό.
Π.χ στο fespa παρατήρησα ότι πάντα κρίσιμη έδραση είναι αυτή που συντρέχει χιαστό και μάλιστα με μεγάλη διαφορά άρα πρέπει να διαβάζει την αντίδραση όπως λες.
Ωστόσο από συζήτηση με συνάδελφο που εργάζεται σε γνωστή εταιρεία μελέτης δημοσίων κυρίως έργων  εφαρμόζουν την τακτική που αναφέρει ο mkalliou με την προσθήκη ενός μέλους στύλου μικρού μήκους πριν την έδραση του χιαστού. Ίσως λοιπόν κάποια προγράμματα να μην διαβάζουν αντίδραση και να θέλει κάποια προσοχή.
Παραμένει το πρόβλημα των συνδέσεων στους άλλους κόμβους π,χ στα οριζόντια χιαστά και τον κόμβο στύλου -ζυγώματος όπου εκεί δεν υπάρχει κάποια αντίδραση για να διαβάσει το πρόγραμμα δεδομένου ότι ο κόμβος είναι ελεύθερος. Και εκεί σίγουρα ίσως από την ισορροπία κόμβου μέσω τον εντατικών δυνάμεων της δοκού να υπάρχουν οι κατάλληλες προσαυξήσεις εντάσεων στην σύνδεση αλλά νομίζω ότι εκεί οι "απώλειες" ιδίως για την κοχλίωση μπορεί να είναι σημαντικές.
Πρόσφατα πέρασα ένα φορέα συνδέοντας τα χιαστά οροφής σε κόμβο του ζευκτού στα 60 εκατοστά από τον άξονα του στύλου και όταν φτάσει η ώρα της διαστασιολόγησης των κόμβων περιμένω να δω τι διαφορές θα υπάρχουν ανάμεσα στους κόμβους που συντρέχει χιαστό και σε αυτούς που όχι.

----------

